# Craftsman 5/20 Auger will not engage



## craigger668 (Nov 18, 2013)

I have recently acquired one of these blowers for 20 Bucks so I just couldn't pass on it. I replaced the carburetor and finally got it to run right I took it for a spin on the drive way and All though very heavy and cumbersome it drove around fine. Then I went to engage the Auger and nothing. . I pulled the cover from where the auger engages and it appears to me that the one bushing is seized onto the shaft therefore it will not engage. So tried penetrating oil for a week tried a sledge hammer and pry bar still nothing any Ideas would be helpful. Model Number is C944.52924.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Have you tried taking the chain assembly going to the auger apart and then getting a gear puller on that bushing? Also, can you tell if just the bushing is suppose to move or if the whole shaft is suppose to move?

It does appear that you have a pretty old blower in pretty good shape there.


----------



## craigger668 (Nov 18, 2013)

Ok Judging from the Disassembly of the Auger engage cover, the small handle forces the one coupler into the auger engage side coupler. Therfore the inner Coupler should ride along the shaft left to right engaged or not engaged. The shaft that the coupler rides on should not shift from side to side. I believe I see a torch in my future this inner coupler must be cold welded with rust. If I could only find a parts book.


----------



## craigger668 (Nov 18, 2013)

I will also try the gear puller.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

craigger668 said:


> Ok Judging from the Disassembly of the Auger engage cover, the small handle forces the one coupler into the auger engage side coupler. Therfore the inner Coupler should ride along the shaft left to right engaged or not engaged. The shaft that the coupler rides on should not shift from side to side. I believe I see a torch in my future this inner coupler must be cold welded with rust. If I could only find a parts book.


Try here: Search : eReplacementParts.com

I couldn't find an exact match to your model number, but there's 343 other Craftsmans listed, all with parts diagrams.

Good luck.
Larry


----------



## craigger668 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thank you so much.


----------



## craigger668 (Nov 18, 2013)

Nope nothing coming up.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

craigger668 said:


> Nope nothing coming up.


Ya, I kind of did a quick scan when the search function didn't get me anything and I couldn't find it either. Some of the numbers are pretty close though, if you leave out the C prefix. There can't be a whole lot more that 343 models of Craftsman snowblowers I wouldn't think.


----------

